# How to reconnect with my friends?



## rattled (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello there guys, new user here so I'll try to keep this short:

-Been depressed for 3 years, developed very strong anxiety this past year

-I started treatment 2.5 months ago which coincided with me completely isolating myself from a group of my friends

-As of today, I am feeling a lot more like my old self in many ways and want to get back with these people who will usually text me to hang out every week or two(which I ignore)

-How on earth can I expect to reconnect with this group of friends? I am very close to 2 of them, but I don't really know how the others would react if I told them I was simply depressed. I really can't think of any rational explanation to use with them, or even a lie I could make up.

Help!


P.s. there is a friend's birthday party tomorrow night and I'd like to have this situation sorted out somewhat before then.

Thanks


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow! They still contact you every other week even after two years? Those sound like some good friends.

You don't have to get into the nitty-gritty details, but I would offer some explanation. Being out of the loop for that long deserves an honest response. 'I was really busy' is too transparent of a response. That doesn't explain not returning calls or messages. You'd be surprised at how supportive some people actually are! These days nearly everyone knows a person that has struggled with mental issues. It's not the taboo subject it once was. 

Offer to get coffee or lunch. Do something small that reminds them you're still a friend, but were on hiatus. If you had a deep relationship with these people in the past and they genuinely liked you as friend, it's in your favor that they will respond positively.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Depression is as common as grass. Usually a dorm of fatigue. Just tell them you were treated for exhaustion ans you're feeling better. You might inadvertantly help someone by sharing your experience.


----------

